# Cycle help



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm making a breeding tank for my swordtails and I am wondering if there is a way to speed up the cycling using my already cycled tank? B.T.W. I heard if I stick the filter from the breeding tank into my already cycled tank then I won't have to cycle it. Is this true?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you have the idea but it's backwards. Take your old filter media don't wash it and stick it into the new tank. The other way around would be pointless.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

That would work but the new tank is smaller and the old filter is twice the hight of the new tank.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not the whole filter lol. Just use the filter pads. Another way todo this is washing the old filter pads in the new tanks water. Just add 1/2 water from a past tank. It's a good idea and it kills to birds with one stone. You clean your old tank and are helping the new one. And throw in your old filter media and let it sit in there for a day while running your new filter.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Cory1990. It's cycling now


----------

